

A visual comment on the property market insanity in London - lovelydrop
http://london-housing.uk

======
lovelydrop
It's good to see some creative take on this awful subject. Project open
sourced on Github: [https://github.com/peduarte/london-
housing](https://github.com/peduarte/london-housing)

